# Employment visa after exiting UAE



## immsclever09 (Jun 2, 2014)

Can somebody explain to me what will happen after I exit UAE? Im on visit visa when I enter UAE after 1 month i extended my visa and its valid until June 15. I got a job after a month of searching. My employer told me that they will apply my visa on hamriya freezone. But first I need to exit to Philippines. I want to know how long it will take to process my visa? Is it possible to exit in Oman instead of my home country? I need some advise please help. TY


----------

